# Cypripedium kentuckiense



## Jim734 (Jun 1, 2013)

My C. kentuckiense is in bloom - only one flower this time. It's part of a compot that was potted up in spring of 2010 with out-of-flask seedling from Spangle Creek. Last year there were 3 flowers; there are probably 3 - 4 plant in the compot and I really need to get them potted separately. Here is a link to some photos.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/8916467277/


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 1, 2013)

Excellent plant and photos!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice Jim. Did you post the Berenice v. album here?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 2, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice Jim. Did you post the Berenice v. album here?



I thought the same thing. What a lovely flower that is too.

Nice job growing these from seedlings Jim.


----------



## Jim734 (Jun 2, 2013)

I posted the link of the photo of P. Berenice album but it is not my plant (it is my photo, I do the AOS award photos for our society's show).


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2013)

I was going to say.."Where do you keep that Berenice album?!"


----------

